# Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow



## koi fan (12. Okt. 2010)

Hallo! 

Auf der suche nach einem Koiteichfilter für ca.40m3 bin ich auf diesen Filter getroffen 
Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow.Jetzt wollte ich fragen oder Filter gut ist?


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Hi,

hast Du für den interessierten Leser einen Link?


----------



## koi fan (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

das hier sind ein paar daten vom filter

Selbsttragende Polyesterkonstruktion. Ein Filter für die gehobenen Ansprüche.

Ausstattung: 
 Kammer-1             Vortex mit Roto – Direkt – System und Bürsten
 Kammer-2              Bioblocks
 Kammer-3              blaue japanische Filtermatte
 Kammer-4              Flocor + Schaumgummimatten


 Vortex mit Roto – Direkt – System und Bürsten
 Bioblocks
 blaue japanische Filtermatte
 Flocor + Schaumgummimatten



Technische Daten: 
 Länge in mm: 2.600 
 Breite in mm: 750 
 Höhe in mm: 1.100

Max. Filterleistung: Für Koi – Teiche bis 50.000 Liter - normale Teiche bis 100.000 Liter

 Zulauf vom Teich Ø 110 mm,  Pumpenanschluss über Stufentülle bis Ø 40 mm, ohne Ø 50 mm

Lieferumfang: Filter wie beschrieben, komplett gefüllt, mit Uplow-System, Schlammablass-Schieber 50mm und GFK-Deckel.


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Servus

Finde den Preis ein bisserl hoch und die Technik antiquiert 

Würde eher auf einen Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter setzen ... viel Unterschied ist ja preislich nicht mehr .....


----------



## newbee (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Finde den Preis ein bisserl hoch und die Technik antiquiert
> 
> Würde eher auf einen Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter setzen ... viel Unterschied ist ja preislich nicht mehr .....





Ich kann da Helmut nur recht geben, für den Preis würde ich mir gleich nen Trommler kaufen

Schau mal hier, http://www.mikes-koi.de/index.php?o...icle&id=48:trommelfilter&catid=25:das-projekt


----------



## Butterfly (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Moin.

Bis wieviel Kubik ist der Trommler ausgelegt 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## newbee (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Na ich denke den kannste bis 35 oder 40m3 nehmen,
der hier iss noch ne nummer größer
http://www.mikes-koi.de/index.php?o...elfilter-kc-60&catid=25:das-projekt&Itemid=27

Ich finde halt den Preis Interesannt


----------



## Butterfly (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Wäre auch für mich denke ich eine Alternative.
Dachte ja eher an einen Beadfilter, aber sowas wäre auch eine Überlegung. 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## newbee (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Also ich denke iss ne bessere Wahl als ein Beadflter


----------



## Butterfly (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

In wie fern, stellst das fest? 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Finde den Preis ein bisserl hoch und die Technik antiquiert
> 
> Würde eher auf einen Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter setzen ... viel Unterschied ist ja preislich nicht mehr .....



besser kann man es nicht sagen , mir fehlten die worte


----------



## koi fan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

danke für die antworten ,und würden 2 nexus filter es auch tun


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Warum zwei Nexus wenn es ein Trommler oder ein Beadfilter tut? 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## koi fan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

weil der teich doch lieber ca.55m3 bekommen soll


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Dann kannst doch trotzdem Trommler oder Bead nehmen 
Ps: Bilder vom Bau wären interesant!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## koi fan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

aber ich hab gelesen das mann beadfilter nicht gut genug belüften kann und das trommler arschteuer sind


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Ja, Beadfilter belüften, also Sprudler rein hängen geht nicht.
Du könntest auch einen grossen Mehrkammerfilter nehmen wo du die einzelen Kammern nach belieben bestücken kannst..Ist allerdings sehr viel arbeitsaufwenieger als z.B ein Beadfilter den du 1-2 mal die Woche spülst und gut ist. Verschmutzungen, die die Fische verursachen baut ein Beadfilter allerdings sehr gut ab.
Ein trommler ist sehr teuer, aber les dir mal den zweit geschickten Link auf der ersten Seite an ist ein passabler Preis für einen Trommler.




MFG aus Berlin


----------



## koi fan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

sind trommler nicht vorfilter das cind doch keine biofilter oder?


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Servus Koi fan

Es gibt sowohl Vließ- wie auch Trommelfilter mit Biokammer ....

Alles in einem .... 

Vließ- und Trommelfilter sind Vorfilter, besser Grobabscheider die bis ca. 40mµ beim Trommler und noch feiner beim Vlieser alles was an Grob/Feststoffe im Teich schwimmt heraus filtern und sehr zeitnah aus dem Wasserkreislauf bringen ....

55m³ soll dein Teich bekommen ... in welchem Zeitraum soll den das Wasser gefiltert werden 

Optimal sind Werte um Volumen/Std bzw. Volumen/2 Std. ....


----------



## koi fan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

mit den optimalen werten natürlich


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*


----------



## koi fan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

was habt ihr eigentlich gegen nexus filter?


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Optimal ist: Komplette Wassermenge 1x die std. durch den Filter.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

keiner hat was dagegen denke ich, aber es gibt halt besseres.
Habe an meiner IH (Eigentlich die Anlage von meinem Grossvater, kümmer mich aber darum, da er 86 ist) auch einen Nexus.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## koifischfan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

@butterfly
Veto.

Der große KC hat aber keinen Biofilter, nur der Kleinste. Also kommt zu dem Preis noch der Biofilter.

Was ich nicht verstehe: Vor Jahren waren viele mit Vortex zufrieden und das Wasser wurde sauber und klar. Die Biologie ist die Gleiche geblieben und das Filter reicht nicht mehr???

Und denke daran, ein Vliesfilter hat Folgekosten.


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Servus KFF

Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ein Vortex-Reihenfilter nicht gut filtert ... er ist nur nach neuesten Erkenntnissen überholt 

Im Vortex wird der "Schmutz" eben nicht zeitnah heraus gefiltert sondern bleibt solange im Kreislauf bis der Betreiber den Zugschieber zieht ....

Das geht eben mit "Automatisierten" wesentlich besser ...

Wenn du dir heute einen kaufen müßtest ..... nimmst du das nicht mehr aktuelle Model oder das neuere .... bei annähend gleichen Preis ... ich spreche jetzt vom TF, beim VF hat man Folgekosten, daß ist richtig ... aber dafür eine noch bessere Filterung.

Die preisliche Lage wird immer besser .....


----------



## koifischfan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*



> Im Vortex wird der "Schmutz" eben nicht zeitnah heraus gefiltert sondern bleibt solange im Kreislauf bis der Betreiber den Zugschieber zieht ....


Na und, ging in der Vergangenheit auch immer.


PS: War nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Das hast du vollkommen Recht  Aber das "Neue" macht das Leben leichter. Und ich hätte nicht die Zeit 
Stundenlang den Filter in Gang zu halten, da schaue ich doch lieber den Koi zu


----------



## koi fan (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Danke für die antworten aber welchen filter soll ich jetzt nehmen


----------



## rainthanner (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Ich finde den oben genannten Filter nicht schlecht. 
Nachteil: Die mechanische Filterung ist sehr reinigungsintensiv.
Eine ideale Möglichkeit wäre also einen Trommelfilter als mechanische Reinigung vorzuschließen. 
Trommler --> 4-Kammer-Teil 

Einen 50m³ Aussenteich mit einem Beadfilter zu betreiben finde ich keine gute Lösung. Beadfilter sind sehr, sehr unstabil. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## koi fan (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

was ist eigentlich so schlecht an den nexus filer


----------



## Butterfly (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Wer hat behauptet sie wären schlecht?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## wp-3d (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Optimal ist: Komplette Wassermenge 1x die std. durch den Filter.
> MFG aus Berlin





Hi Butterfly,

welcher Wissenschaftler hat den diesen Blödsinn wo geschrieben.

Wenn ich angenommen 1 Ltr. Schmutz pro Tag mit einer starken Pumpe dauerhaft in Schwebe halte, bringt mir ein Filter mit 5x die std. auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.




.


----------



## Butterfly (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Hi Werner.
Es ist doch wirksamer, wenn das Gesamtwasservolumen 1x pro Std. durch den Filter raucht, anstatt
3x in 24h. Oder?


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## koifischfan (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

@koi fan
Hallo Namensvetter. 

Schlecht sind die Filter nicht. Du kannst ihn beruhigt kaufen. Auch wenn ich den Preis verdammt hoch finde, für das was daran verbaut wurde. Das ich aber nur meine Meinung.



> Optimal ist: Komplette Wassermenge 1x die std. durch den Filter.


Diese Meinung hält sich sehr hartnäckig im Forum.

Ich behaupte, gute Filter kommen mit viel weniger Durchfluß aus. Warum probiert das niemand aus? Im Umkehrschluß hieße das, mit hoher Pumpenleistung versuche ich einen schlechten Filter zu kompensieren.

Meine ca 8000 Liter wurden gerade zweimal am Tag duch das Filter bewegt. Und das Wasser war bis auf 80 cm klar (tiefer war der Teich nicht).



> Nachteil: Die mechanische Filterung ist sehr reinigungsintensiv.


Definiere das für @koi fan mal genauer.
Ich finde z.B. eine Stunde die Woche nicht viel. Es ist ein Hobby und besteht nicht nur aus beobachten.

Statt einem Trommler kann genauso ein Spaltsiebfilter vogeschaltet werden.


Lange Rede wenig Sinn: Kaufe dir den Nexus (so heißt auch meine Wetterstation). Ist die Verschmutzung zu groß, kannst du jederzeit noch einen Vorfilter dazwischen schalten. Berücksichtige das bei der Rohrverlegung.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Hi Werner.
> Es ist doch wirksamer, wenn das Gesamtwasservolumen 1x pro Std. durch den Filter raucht, anstatt
> 3x in 24h. Oder?
> MFG aus Berlin




es geht auch mit noch weniger, 
wenn sich die abgesetzten Schwebstoffe am Bodenablauf oder Pumpe sammeln und so in den Filter gelangen.


----------



## Butterfly (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*




MFG aus Berlin


----------



## koifischfan (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*



> Es ist doch wirksamer, wenn das Gesamtwasservolumen 1x pro Std. durch den Filter raucht, anstatt
> 3x in 24h. Oder?


Für den Energieversorger in jedem Fall. Für den Teich, das erfährst du nur durch Probieren.

Wo hast du das '1x' eigentlich her?


----------



## Butterfly (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Hi.
Die Faustregel besagt 1x Wassermenge in 2h durch den Filter.
Dadurch erscheint mir Wassermenge in 1h durch den Filter besser!!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## wp-3d (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Für den Energieversorger in jedem Fall.






Jepp,

i.M. verpulver ich mit einer größeren Pumpe 12000 ltr/std 130 Watt 
plus Rohrpumpe 55000 ltr/std 750 Watt im Intervall auch ca.3,5 Kw am Tag.

Es geht auch mit meiner kleinen 55 Watt Pumpe bei ca 1,7 Kw am Tag bei einer 46000 Ltr. Teichanlage.

Ps. die Rohrpumpe sorgt nur für Strömung 20x 3 min am Tag und beschickt keinen Filter.




.


----------



## koifischfan (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

Leider etwas off-topic.

Das ist es ja: Woher kommt das 1x/h eigentlich? Warum denkst du, daß mehr besser ist, in Bezug auf das Wasser.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

[OT]
Eine Faustregel in KoiKichi-Kreisen an die ich mich auch nicht halte.

Das sollte man machen, wenn:
- Zu wenig Wasser
- Zu viel Fisch
- Zu viel Futter
- Keine oder wenig Pflanzen

im Teich sind, dann muss die Filterbiologie halt die Arbeit machen, wenn ihr die Zeit dazu bleibt.

Ich denke diese Regel kann man getrost vergessen, wenn das Filtervolumen viel zu klein ist (z.B. Vliesfilter), da kann man wohl kaum 40.000 Liter in einer Stunde durch jagen, wenn nur ca. 200 Liter __ Hel-x in der Biowanne sind.
Anders bei Mehrkammerfiltern mit 2000 oder 3000 Litern Biovolumen, da passt das schon durch.

[/OT]


Zum Filter: Bei der angestrebten Teichgröße würde ich vom Nexus abraten, das packt der ohne Vorfilter niemals wenn der Besatz dementsprechend ist. Eine Empfehlung spreche ich hier nicht aus, da nächste Woche eh eine neue Idee von Koi Fan kommt.


----------



## koi fan (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Natsara 4 Kammer - Gravitation mit RDS und Upflow*

hi koi uwe der teich soll später einmal 20-25 koi haben


----------

